
Ask HN: Why is there no developer review site avoid cold interview experience? - xstartup
There are ways to review an employer, for example, glassdoor reviews.
Why don&#x27;t we have developer review website? I know a few guys who are good at interviews but never get anything done at the company after being hired and similarly, I know a few people who get done many things but can&#x27;t pass a rigorous interview (with tough DS&#x2F;Algo questions).<p>When you are hiring first few devs for a startup, almost all of them ask for equity, I am not saying it&#x27;s bad but you can&#x27;t hire some guys based on interview alone. And some startups solve this problem by having a probation period. Why can&#x27;t we have a review system where other fellow developers who&#x27;ve worked with you, vouch for you, for example, a developer can &quot;approve of&quot; or &quot;disapprove of&quot; for another developer. It might not be perfect. Any thoughts? I know this is far from perfect. But it offers some signals which can help bypass cold interview experience (based on tough DS&#x2F;Algos which you may never need while working there).<p>Thank you.
======
fitpolar
Probably because slander and defamation of character provide the best criteria
for lawsuits. Have you thought about that?

Even if this wasn’t an issue, the tech community can’t even agree on what
defines a “good developer”. It’s very subjective. Have you found a definition?
Can you link to it?

